# Spring Auction is coming up!!



## Gini (Mar 8, 2010)

CMHR's favorite saying is  *“ONE MAN’S (or WOMANS) barn junk is another barn's treasure“.* Please everyone, we know you are starting into foaling season and we at CMHR love seeing the foals that are born this time of year! These are the horses that will be put into homes that will love and care for them. There are also those special ones that are destined for the show ring. All are beautiful!!

We come to you each year due to the rescues that started out as much loved and wanted foals, but the *"WONDERFUL LIFE"* was not to be for them. Whatever the reason, they will be welcomed into the rescue with open doors and no judgment passed on to the owners. In the CMHR rescue ALL horses are loved and beautiful! There is no junk! Some are even training to drive and one is now doing CDE. Right now 3 of our rescues are being trained to drive by a wonderful foster home!

Due to circumstances they had no control over, some came to us from people who were going to roast them. Some came to us when their beloved owners passed away and there was nobody who wanted them. Others came to us due to the illness of their their owners, who couldn't care for their loved horses. Only the owners illness forced their release into CMHR. I More are coming in all the time. * Please help us help the horses.*

Remember please that this is your rescue. CMHR was started by a wonderful group from this forum trying to help a mini called Chance. At that time a lot of the forum members declared that if this rescue could help we would. This is your rescue, and the promise some of us made little Chance is being kept!

All CMHR asks please, is that you all go thru your barns, tack rooms etc and check if you maybe have a halter, blanket, or any other item you would like to donate for our auction. It doesn’t have to be horse items. Anything you think we may be able to auction off to help these horses please let us know.

[SIZE=12pt]*All the money that CMHR receives and spends during the year is from:*[/SIZE]

Carolyn’s (aka) Frankie’s *"Giving of Thanks"* in November. Thank you Carolyn, and all that make Nov so great!!!!!

Our Annual Spring Auction (thank you all for the donations that make this possible each year) April 1st thru April 28th

Thank you Lois aka Charlie for donating the auction space and advertisement to us. Your Awesome!!

Gift Certificates from Ozark Mountain and DD tack shop for our auctions. You both are fantastic!!

CMHR’s membership and adoption fee’s.

There are also supporters that give to us during the year unsolicited.

We truly do thank each and every one!

[SIZE=12pt]*How the money is spent: *[/SIZE]

Coming in each horse is vet checked, had their teeth checked and floated if necessary, stallions gelded, farrier care, all vaccinations given at that time. They are then evaluated for a month by the foster home. Hopefully then on to their new home. This all takes quite a bit of money and CMHR's treasurery is going fast with all the horses that are in the rescue.

CMHR and what we do with the rescues wouldn‘t be possible without the generous support of all of you. CMHR is grateful, but most of all *The Rescue’s are very grateful!*

Remember, we are a 501 c3 and your donation is tax deductible.

In this tight economy and prices rising these horses need our help now more than ever. CMHR never wants to turn away ANY horse in need. With all supporting CMHR we will never have to. If everyone on these boards helped with just one item this will work.

If you have an item or items CMHR can auction off please let me know, or you can mail it to me. Also, if it is easier, you could e-mail a picture of the item to me. At the end of the auction, I will give you the winners name and you would mail it directly.

CMHR

% Gini Acton

16340 N Coronado View RD

Tucson, AZ 85739


----------



## sls (Mar 18, 2010)

Do we get an advance peek at the auction items?


----------



## Gini (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope.. I will tell you there are some very nice items available.


----------



## sls (Mar 19, 2010)

Now you really have my interest. When does it start?


----------

